
‘Ulysses’ on Trial - lermontov
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2019/09/26/ulysses-on-trial/
======
miki123211
was I the only one who thought of the app Ulysses and opinions about trial
versions when I saw the title?

~~~
lalo2302
You need to read more bro

